# How do I handle this



## AprilSueMadison (Mar 14, 2014)

*deleted*


----------



## AB87 (Mar 14, 2014)

I would just leave and find another job. If thousands of dollars have gone out wrong and if you are billing things out, that are incorrect that could put you at risk for a potential Audit. Sounds like major Compliance issues that are also going on as well. Just let them Code it and defend it in an Audit if they are so Sure about coding. Last, as we all know that the Medical Record justifies payment and not the encounter form.


----------



## akj (Mar 14, 2014)

If your manager is unable or unwilling to support you, then you should consider finding employment elsewhere.   Life is too short and precious to spend most of your waking hours in a hostile environment.


----------



## sharvari (Mar 14, 2014)

Do not waste your time in this job


----------



## greatbiller (Mar 14, 2014)

*You should not put up with this.*

I agree with the other posters.  The doctor seems to be out of line.  Start looking for another job and do not look back when you find the new position!  The fact that they are losing a valuable employee during a transition period is not your problem.


----------



## joykaye8 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have been in your exact situation before.  If you do not have the liberty of looking for a better job, then you need to show him "proof" that you are the expert.  I have had altercations with doctors in the past whom were determined they knew it all, so I would print off various coding articles or information from my books and hand to them to read.  Not much they can say when they have professional confirmation in black and white...

He sounds like a type A personality who wants overall control.  One time I had a doctor that I had to query about a missing diagnosis in the EHR for a diabetic patient.  He went off on me in front of a few of our colleagues and advised that he did not make mistakes... and he would quit right then if I could prove my accusation.  Well, I walked away to diffuse the situation but sent him the patient's chart confirming his mistake.  I never got an apology from him, but he also never verbally attacked me again.

I really do wish you well with dealing with this doctor.  I agree with the other posters that you should get out if you can- sometimes that's the only way to keep your sanity in the long run!


----------



## lorrpb (Mar 14, 2014)

First, let me say that I'm so sorry you are in this situation. You are definitely NOT being "over sensitive". You sound like such a diligent and conscientious worker. I agree with the others, that if you can get out and go elsewhere, do so. 

But, I picked up on a few other nuances. The "good" thing is, now you KNOW that he is actively trying to trick you, so (1) you can keep an extra eye on his charts and be sure to query him about EVERYTHING. (2) What does your supervisor say about all this? Does your supervisor support you? If so, and I tend to think so or s/he wouldn't have told you about this setup scheme, work together to create a plan to keep on top of this doctor. If your supervisor does not support you, then, yes, you need to get out, or grit your teeth and follow the advice of joykaye8.

Wishing you the best...


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2014)

I guess the right answer depends on how much you want/need this particular job.  However I personally dislike these kinds of office games/politics.  So I try to put a stop to them as they are counterproductive for everyone.  Good people are hard to come by, a job is hard to come by, and seriously why can we not "all get along"! I had a situation very similar to this and I was an onsite consultant and the antagonist was the coding manage. I think you need to decide if you are the lion or the mouse.  In other words are you going to run and hide and spend every free moment looking for another job, or are you going to at least go out with a roar.  My advice is to request a meeting with the supervisor and the physician and be adamant about it.  Then you need to be strong and honest.  This needs to be an open meeting where you can feel free to air this out in the open, it may not be what you currently think.  There may be a middle man (meddle man) in all this stirring up wrong impressions.  Don't worry if you cry, just get this off your chest in the place where it can do you the most good.  Just be professional about it, do not reduce yourself to using inappropriate language or shouting, just lay it all on the table, this time there is nothing to lose.  If this does not turn out even a small positive light, I suggest having your resume already typed up and ready to leave on the table as you walk out the door, be sure to give them a professional 4 week notice so you will work four more weeks or they can pay it out at once or they can fire you which leaves you eligible for unemployment.  That is my thought.


----------



## AprilSueMadison (Mar 16, 2014)

*deleted*


----------



## Bready (Mar 17, 2014)

Dear April Sue,
I just want to add my sympathy to your employer problem. Those of us who have worked awhile in this business have been in your shoes one time or another. All the comments here are "spot-on". I have only one tip to add: DOCUMENT everything. All your conversations. All your returns to him and why you returned it and whether he replied or not and how he replied. Also, your supervisor's comments.  If you are let go(fired), you will have back up documentation if you want to collect unemployment and your employer disputes your right to collect.  You would also have documentation if you interview for other jobs and find out that your employer is bad-mouthing you(it does happen even in medical field).  This is a worst-case scenario but as they saying goes: forewarned is forearmed.  Good luck.  Everyone here is rooting for you.


----------

